# NC folk



## tbutler (Dec 16, 2008)

Merk -
Give me a shout sometime. I live in the Triangle area (Apex), but in the past year have begun fishing the Topsail area for redfish. In fact, I'm picking up a new boat (Mitzi) in Sneads Ferry this Friday. I'll be mostly bass fishing in the local area for the next month or so, but will start looking at trips to your area in late May / early June to sight fish reds.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm in Swansboro. I mostly fish this side of New River but want to spend more time this year in the New River area looking for reds. Maybe we can set something up some time and fish together. 

I usually pole and sightfish for reds...mostly fly but some spin too.


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't fished much of new river other then a few creeks this winter. I mainly have been running around bear island and towards swansboro for places to fish in the coming months. I am just getting into fly and ready to land my first red on fly. 
Tinskiff- power marine? I always fill up there and keep my boat at old ferry for the time being. I've been eyeing those mitzi skiffs, real nice!
John- sounds goods, maybe I can push you around and catch some pointers on fly.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

come jump on the ankona with me and we'll see if we can get you that first red on fly. Gonna start running guided trips in a month or so, so I'm working the area between bear island and new river pretty good right now looking for fish. Give me a call or shoot me a text and we'll go one day soon. 
John
910-340-4811


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I just got home with my Copperhead and will be doing a lot of sight fishing for reds on fly and spin, especially this summer when I don't have to work (teacher perk!). I have seen a few fish this week, but hope to have some schools dialed in soon and should be able to get you some shots at reds on the fly rod in the Topsail area. 

John let's get togther and do the Ankona thing soon! Ya'll give me a shout at 910-620-0910.

Pete


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

My wife is a teacher. I am jealous...would love to have the summers off. 

Knock on wood, but looks like we are going to have a way better redfish season this year than last. Tails should be waggin next month. We'll get together soon.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> My wife is a teacher.  I am jealous...would love to have the summers off.
> 
> Knock on wood, but looks like we are going to have a way better redfish season this year than last.  Tails should be waggin next month.  We'll get together soon.


thats what I like to hear!!! I'm getting a guided tour with Chasin Tail Charters next weekend for reds. I used to fish the topsail area some, but my wife's parents bought a house in southport, so I'm hoping they'll show me some good areas


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

Went today. No luck, I cannot understand the local hype for catching and being excited over blues.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

i love reds but i've got a soft spot for bluefish

my favorite thing about blues, is they never let you down. there's always some nearby and they're never not eating. saved many a trip and they're a great fish to introduce new fisherman to

love chasing them in the summertime on a 4wt, we get spanish, ladyfish and baby jacks mixed in with the schools.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I fished all day yesterday, and saw good numbers of redfish in several different spots. But I have rarely seen fish NOT eat the way these fish did. We had fanatastic shots on fly at many, many fish. They would follow and turn away, or just spook when the fly landed. We tried baitfish imitations, shrimp imitations... the only times I have seen lockjaw like this were in the dead of winter. And, yes - I am sure they were reds and not mullet (saw plenty of those too). Frustrating, but at least there were good numbers of fish around.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> I fished all day yesterday, and saw good numbers of redfish in several different spots.  But I have rarely seen fish NOT eat the way these fish did.  We had fanatastic shots on fly at many, many fish.  They would follow and turn away, or just spook when the fly landed.  We tried baitfish imitations, shrimp imitations... the only times I have seen lockjaw like this were in the dead of winter.  And, yes - I am sure they were reds and not mullet (saw plenty of those too).  Frustrating, but at least there were good numbers of fish around.


I've been dealing with the same issue lately.  Been finding good amounts of reds, way more than last year, but they have been pretty lockjaw.  Fished thursday and friday evenings.  Took a couple kids and let them soak some dead mullet where the fish were working and nothing.  Went by myself the next day and put flies right in front of them and they would swim over it without even a sniff.  

My buddy fishing the same areas has been having the same issue, he's gotten a few to eat a gulp if he puts it on their nose, but mostly getting refusals.  

A guide in SC said their fish were doing the same thing, and the only thing he could get them to eat consistently was softshell crabs.  After a few weeks they snapped out of their funk and started chasing mullet again, and then he could get them to eat the normal flies and lures.

There are plenty of fish, and at some point they'll start feeding like they should and we'll be back in business.  I've got a day or two off of work the last week of this month, we should get together and do some fishing.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Well, glad we weren't the only ones. It was almost as if they were giving us the finger when we put flies in front of them-I was beginning to take it personally. And it was just as you said-they would swim right over/under/past the fly without a sniff. Made the follows we got seem like victories.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I forgot to add that I am totally on board with fishing when you get a chance. I am on the weekends only plan until June 8, then I am wide open. And for the record, I LOVE my Copperhead. I cannot think of anything I would do differently with the build, and it is one sneaky ass boat. Would love to check out your SUV. Ankona rules!

Pete


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I finally cooled down after contemplating selling the boat and going back to pier and surf fishing. I'm heading to Florida tomorrow for a week but when I get back I'd like to head out with one of you guys for some knowledge and to catch some reds one weekend. I looked and looked all around browns inlet and further north towards bear island in the vast networks of grass flats on high tide and went in a few during low to catch some finger mullet and just never saw any reds. I figure I am looking in the wrong places.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Pete,
Working next weekend and out of town the following, but as soon as i get a free weekend, we'll go.

Merkdeez,
I'll just say that you were in the right general area, you just missed them. Spend a little more time in that stretch and you should come across some. It's gonna be harder to find them at high tide, but at a lower tide you should see them making wakes. I've put in a bit of time looking for these fish, so I don't want to give away exact spots, but we can get together and fish sometime. just shoot me a pm sometime.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh, and here's that softshell crab thing. The fish in SC are back on normal feed, but I wonder if ours our doing the same thing just a little later since we are farther north. 

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2012/04/10/fishing-reports/lowcountry-soft-shell-crab/


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

So has anyone fished this past week? I took the bay boat out of NRI for Bonito on Friday - ended up with a couple of albies and a nice Spanish, but no Bonito. Then I hear that yesterday was "epic" for the bonito - figures...


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I hope the reds will be running this coming weekend....


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Hey Will, they don't really run so much as they swim! I kid, I kid! I'm with you. Being in the bay boat only made me appreciate my skiff even more. I think that the fact that I took a day off from work to catch bonito, only to be shut out and then have them go off the following day is God's way of telling me to sell the bay boat. I plan to be back in the skiff next weekend - hopefully the reds will cooperate.

Pete


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

haha sounds good, hopefully they will cooperate... I spent about 2 hours filing the barbs off of the hooks on my topwater lures....so something better come of it ;D. So are ou still enjoying your Ankona?? What didn't you like on the bay boat??


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

Stupid bonito...


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> Stupid bonito...


Dumb fish don't know they are supposed to bite better on weekdays than on weekends.

Will-I like the bay boat just fine - it's a great boat. But I bought it after I sold another boat that let me pole the skinny water, and it is a bit of a compromise. It is great for fishing deeper water and for drinking beer on a sandbar with friends, but I would be perfectly happy with just having the Copperhead, which I absolutely LOVE, to answer your question. Absolutely no regrets.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Oh, and Will... try pinching the barbs down with a pair of needle nose pliers instead of filing them down - may save you some time.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome glad to hear you're still enjoying your Ankona. As for the barbs, thats a good idea!! I was just using a dremmel to. file em down, but just squeezing them might be a lot faster


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> Being in the bay boat only made me appreciate my skiff even more.  I think that the fact that I took a day off from work to catch bonito, only to be shut out and then have them go off the following day is God's way of telling me to sell the bay boat.
> Pete


Been around that block a few times


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

Went out today, wind and weather was not the best but the sun finally came out. Found a few fish but by the time I was able to see them I spooked them. Caught a red while working a bank but he must have been alone. Trolling motor wasn't charged so I am trying again tomorrow for a few hours in the morning. Anyone else going or went out today? any luck?


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Been out of town over the weekend but got out for a couple hours friday mid day. Found a few big singles in the Hammocks Beach area before the wind started gusting 25, tried to fight the wind but wasn't worth it so I split. 

Definitely more fish this year, than last year.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

we went out friday morning and saw some but too much wind, it was shifting like crazy....Anyway, I guess thats why they call it fishing and not catching ;D


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

All, I don't think it was just me or the area I fish, but from what I am reading,was last year a crappy year for reds in the areas (NC coast) you fish?  I primarily fish around Harkers and struggled each trip we made.  Did find some bruiser blues 10-15lbs inside of the cape in May that saved one trip.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Ken, if anyone tells you that last year was not a horrible year for reds in central coastal nc...then they are lying to you. It was really tough. 

Things started looking better this winter and I've continued to see good numbers through this spring.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

John,
good/bad to hear it wasn't just me or new boat bad karma! I guess I can remove my boat trader ad! Glad you're seeing more fish, now I just need to find some time to get to the water and have a look for myself.
Ken


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

where in the.... North Carolina can I get some live shrimp?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

Intracostal Angler in Wilmington has them as well as Island Tackle in CB. Not sure if they have started there tanks yet but call and see. They have them all summer. 


The Tackle Box in Southport also has them. Was there last week and tank was full.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Got some reds on topwater flies today.  Here's my buddy Richard with a couple:



















And me with one:










Pete


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

wow great work Pete!! my friend went out today and said it was pretty windy so nice work with a fly line too!!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah they seem to be eating better, still seeing a lot of fish.



assuming the position










friends always get the front






















this guy didn't like us taking his reds











so we gave them back


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

John, great pics, where are you fishing out of?? SC??


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Best fishing report in a long time. Ver creative.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Tom, I appreciate it. 

Will, this is out of Swansboro NC.

Here's a little more info about that trip if your interested. 
www.tailingtide.blogspot.com


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Chuck Laughridge, one of Mauser's buddies (I knew him before he caught his personal best on reds  and actually just after and as it happend)! ;D

Fish from Harkers, where we live, to Ca Beach (just not much), chase albies and rockfish a bunch, specs in the winter along with drum, and tailers when the decide it is time to do that, plus big drum on fly over on the Eastside from Oct to Christmas.  

Old school Hewes Tailfisher for shallow stuff,










and Pathfinder 2200XL for the the other. 










From shad to sailfish, if it'll eat a fly it gets my attention, ain't that right John! 










Good Fishing!!!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

That was a great day Chuck...we probably caught more reds that day in February than we did the entire rest of the year.


----------

